# If Justin Timberlake was hunting with me...



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

If Justin Timberlake were to go hunting with me, I would make him pick up and put out all my decoys in sheetwater, clean the geese, then polish my shotgun to a mirror finish.

This guy is a stroke, I wonder if he could handle snow goose hunting. I just heard him talking on the radio. I think he should go back to the mickey mouse club and sing the ABCs... :sniper: :roll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What the????? I agree he's a tool. 
But where the h*ll did that come from???


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I heard him on the radio and it got me thinking...lol

I cant stand this guy. I wonder how many men actually listen to his music. He is right up there with the Dixie Chix


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ok, I get it now. :lol: 
My wife once left a Dixie b*itch CD in my truck...Its pretty cool to shoot a CD with 3" of steel #2's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

"Sick and tired of hearing all these hunters talk about.... whats the deal with this pop life and when is it gonna fade out... but then you got realize what we're doing is not a trend..... cause we got the gift of melody, we gonna bring it to the end...."


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My wife watched the Grammeys and I read a book. With the exception of Martina McBride and Vince Gill that was the sickest group of people and the worst music ever gathered in one place. Now I maybe old, But I can still grove on the rock music of the 60's and 7O's. " I feel your pain"


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey! Where did you go... "Special Ed"?! :huh:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its speedweeks at Daytona. Gotta pay tribute to the Man!!!
Ed will be back! :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

About two minutes into the halftime "show," my wife and I looked at each other and said at the same time, "What is this?" How did that music and show relate to the typical professional football fan? How many Justin Timberlake fans are NFL fans? The show was absolutely irrelevant for most NFL fans. It's clear to me that the show was all intended to be a "link" or promo for the Grammys. CBS is sick! They will do anything to boost their ratings. The NFL and pro football fans were duped.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If that Timberlake guy hunted with me I'd make him bring Janet Jackson along with!! I'd send him on the longest, deepest retrieve known to man!! I'd only pack lunch for two and about that time my dam alarm would go off!!!  I agree the grammys are a joke!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GP,
Yep being in the blind alone with Janet is definetly a dream!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

equinox said:


> "Sick and tired of hearing all these hunters talk about.... whats the deal with this pop life and when is it gonna fade out... but then you got realize what we're doing is not a trend..... cause we got the gift of melody, we gonna bring it to the end...."


UGH! NA-NAH NA-NAAHHH!!! :beer:

That was classic man, however I don't think many people got the joke. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Equinox ...Damn man!! Why do you know the words to that???? :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think we need to all chip in and get Blake a subscription to Playboy, poor boys been in the house too long if hes fantisizing about hunting with Justin!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Her boob does not insult me but her face, it looks like a reworked 49 Chevy with body putty falling off. Is timberlake a crooner for queers or what, never heard of him before.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

She's still cuter than my huntin' buddies!! :bart: :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My dogs better looking than most of my hunting buddies and his breath is bette too!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

buckseye your probably in the 5% of the population that has never heard of him. Sure his music is for **** and gals...but there is a lot of truth to the "crazy boy band a$$" comment. Women dig that guy for some reason.

Buddy you need to quit watching "ducks with buck and bill" and check into the 21st century at least a little bit.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

SO NOW THE FCC IS GOING TO INVESTIGATE????

Investigate what? Janet Jackson's right mammary, that's what. Oh .. and while we're at it, the entire half-time show at the Super Bowl.

Well .. here comes my libertarian side. It should be market pressures and public reaction that CBS and MTV are worried about, not the FCC. When you look at the big television picture you can't help but realize that that there's something more than a bit strange at work here.

FCC Chairman Michael Powell is outraged. There he was, sitting there with his children, when he caught a brief glimpse of Janet's asset. Come on, guys. Do you think that Powell's children were traumatized by this? How many murders do they watch on television during any given week? I would guess that you can see over 100 murders on broadcast and cable television during the course of one week, and God knows how many rapes and assaults. *Now, when we see a human breast Powell swings into action. "Hey, my kids might watch 50 murders a week on television .. but you show them a breast and I'm going to come after you."*
No .. I'm not defending that absurd wasteland of talent that MTV paraded before us this Superbowl Sunday. *Blakes fantasy hunting partner :lol: * Justin Timberlake and Janet Jackson cooked this whole thing up for one thing ... publicity. Reviews are less than brilliant for Jackson's latest album, but here we were on Groundhog Day with almost everyone in the country talking about her. Oh, you say that Janet is now apologizing? And you think that's sincere? Nobody that reads this web page could possibly be that dumb. This is publicity you couldn't possibly buy .. and it's publicity that will make Jackson a true bra-load of money. (No, I don't know if Janet's groundhog saw its shadow when it peaked out.)

Let the market react to CBS. Government has no place here.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

pffff 
BOBM
must have forgot what college people specifically females look like...Its apparent he has been out of the loop for a while. Mind you UND has one of the best nursing programs in the Midwest :eyeroll:  I think its apprarent his infatuation with me and JT is getting him aroused

Have you been looking at me in my album again...???......BOB????


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Perry-

I can just see you in your living room doing the James Brown, while jaming out to Timberfake!! hahaha J/k...

You gotto do what you gotta do!

Keep it reel

madison


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

FACE said:


> Hey! Where did you go... "Special Ed"?! :huh:


I was a huge Special Ed fan in the late 80s.

I'm Special Ed my DJ's name is Akshun.......


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Maddie,

In my day, I was a terror on Hennepin Avenue!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Howdy fishook...never heard of "ducks with buck and bill" either. Must be on during the daylight hours when I'm busy.

Howard Stern now there's a show to watch. I get a kick out of what people will do for money on that show. It is a good lesson to see where people's limits are.

Could you tell me what else I missed in the "21st century"? I sure am lucky to miss out on alot of indoctrination crap. "A prepared mind is a willing mind"


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Blake if your lucky someday you will be old enough to have the girls looking at you like they do me ( wondering whose grandfather I am) :lol: 
:lol: :lol: Sorry I just couldn't resist the chance to kid you about this thread as soon as I read it I knew it was one of those things you say without really thinking about at and wishing "maybe I shouldn't have said that"!!! Tooo Funny! I may not remember all the way back to college but two weeks is no challenge I do remember Janets cute little groundhog! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

buckeseye...no need to get offensive...just giving ya a little crap. chill.

And I can't remember the name of the show exactly, "ducks with buck and bill" is as close as i remember it. I watched it one night on the outdoor life network. And let me tell ya, that guy is a total tard. If you haven't seen it good for you. It was 5 minutes of my life down the tubes.

Just thought everyone knew who jt was, after all, the lucky a$$ is the one to pop britney spears cherry.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey fishook no offense taken...I was just given ya a little crap back. As fas as spears goes I just don't see what anybody see's in these wide hipped teenagers, I like good skinny assed adult ND girl's myself.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yup, NODAK goin porn alright!! :lol: Yeah B Spears isn't cute either


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I like those skinny girls as well (well not anymore) but having Brittney and Janet in the blind well that would be the "ultimate grind" for me!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

This is my gun and this is my weapon.....doin the blind grind.

On a more serious note Porkchop, with you being in the military and all I apologize to you and all Military personal for putting down Military action over east. I am all for a strong Military that has strong leaders. The last thing I want to do is undermine or cause second guessing on your part concerning your involvement in the Military. I'm sure it is not a healthy situation to be in with the nation not backing the Commander In Chief fully. Thanks for believing in this great country we have become!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey it is a free country and everyone is entitled to their thoughts and opinions so no apology is needed. As for President Bush he is my Commander in Chief and I support him. I am glad he was in the seat when 9/11 happened. He has big brass ones in my opinion and he did what was needed. As far as Iraq goes well I am glad we are there. Most don't realize that we have been going over to that part of the world for a long time. It sucks going somewhere for 179 days and doing nothing. My squadron alone missed 3 Turkerydays and Christmas seasons (in a row). Just to sit there and keep a no fly zone enforced. Then you get shot at from time to time but you can't do anything. Do you know how many divources that are caused by that, missed birthdays, you come home and your kids look at you like who are you? It is a part of our life and it is something we volunteer to do. I know I made the right choice when I joined. I would die today if it ment you could keep on posting to this web site. It is not something I want to do but it is a fact of life and a possible event that I and my family willingly accept. No one wants to die and most don't want to kill but you learn how to put that aside because there is a bigger picture. That picture is Freedom. When OIF started it was a great big relief for us and it was a long time coming. Well overdue if you ask most of my brothers and sisters in the US Military. Yes you know you will loose friends and family but so be it. If that is what it takes then lets get the bastards and remove them from power. Like playing football. You may have to jump over a bunch of guys and you may break your arm doing it but if you get the touch down and your team ends up in the superbowl well the broken arm and being out for the rest of the season was worth it because you achieved your goal of victory. The anti military slogans and talk don't get me down or make me think twice, it just fuels my fire to get bad people. I have experianced it when we went to TDY to Hawaii. We were training an army unit on CAS and on the way back to the hotel got eggs thrown at us and were called baby killers. All I can say is at least those nice people are free and able to throw those eggs and call us those names. So your welcome for me believing in this country. I love this place and I thank God everyday that this is my home. Sorry for the book!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm gonna crack open a cold one in your honor tonight "PORKCHOP!!!" thanks!! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Porkchop I enjoyed the book! Keep safe most of us are proud of you! I know I sure am.
Thanks


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree porkchop & thanks for your service !!!

I just wish he would hurry up & kick *** on some more that need it.

If the guy gets a second term - I look for the middle east to be a quiet place or all Hell to break loose & many more will suffer the consequences - We are there waiting & more than able to - settle things there once & for all.

But I'm afraid this Pres. could be like his Dad & be under estimating so many other things :eyeroll:

I'm torn which is the best & right way to go ??? 

Will GW be one of the greatest we have ever had or just a puppet for Corporate America & one of the worst Enviromental Presidents ever ???

Sad not knowing who to really trust :huh: as far as what is best for the Country ???

Too bad we only have two real choices - that I don't think really represent how I feel :-?

Keeping on topic was that star on Janets boob a antenna or a weapon ??? I'd have to investigate further to know for sure - Maybe she will do a Playboy spread & while she still has the goods ???

Brittney is a Barbie that will be way over weight someday

Timberlake is a Dweeb & no one will ever remember one of his songs

Christina is very talented & could give ol Fetch a heart attack & I'd go out with a smile & a song in my heart ......... :lol: (you never get too old to dream & recognise real talent when you see it  :thumb: )

http://www.vote-smart.org/index.htm


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Pork Chop,
If I would have been with and someone called you or someone in uniform a baby killer you can damn sure bet they would have got there teeth knocked out. Some people just don't get that they are under the protection of these military personel.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hunting with justin would be about the same if you hunted with GanderGrinder. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GG,

I never finished the story hehe. :lol: They got theirs. Eggs and uniforms don't go together and uniforms cost money. My uniform is like our Flag. I try to treat both with great respect.

I appreciate all the thanks. To be honest I feel odd about people saying thankyou. I guess people living life to its fullest or people taking advantage of their freedoms is thanks enough even (even if it is bad words to us). On the flip side I got many hugs and "God Bless Yous" in Hawaii. It was pretty overwhelming. It gives you the prickles. I like the prickles.

Fetch keep an eye on CNN. There was an article last week about something coming in a couple months. I would but that PB issue especially if she is sporting the Chinese Stars!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know you don't ask for or need these as you said PC, but ......"Thank You". You and all of our military deserve a standing ovation, not eggs!!!! :bop:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

kudos......thank you all!!!


----------

